# Making a rotary vane (lamellar) air compressor 11



## Norppu (Apr 19, 2022)

This time it will be another steel puck for the compressor.
There will be a precision recess for a shaft seal.
I will be using my Wohlhaupter UPA3 boring head to make that one.








In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine
- Solberga (1975) Drill press
- Wohlhaupter UPA3 Boring head

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here


----------



## Alcap (Apr 19, 2022)

Im was wondering when you set the part up for boring the hole , you used an 8mm pin to find center . Did yo use any special method to oriented the bolt circle for the ball end mill operation ?


----------



## Norppu (Apr 19, 2022)

Alcap said:


> Im was wondering when you set the part up for boring the hole , you used an 8mm pin to find center . Did yo use any special method to oriented the bolt circle for the ball end mill operation ?


Actually the endpoint of that groove was fairly simple. I just placed the corresponding innder puck over that workpiece and used a drill to mark the place, Sorry about leaving that out of the video.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 20, 2022)

Fascinating video!  I can't bring myself to drag a micrometer across a turned edge like that, without a de-burring effort first.


----------



## Norppu (Apr 20, 2022)

graham-xrf said:


> Fascinating video!  I can't bring myself to drag a micrometer across a turned edge like that, without a de-burring effort first.


That insert leaves a very small burr. It becomes almost worse if I touch that corner with a file.


----------

